# King Charles Jack Russell Cross Pup 9 Wks Old



## basictonal (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

We are thinking of buying our first dog over the next 2 weeks, a jack russell king charles cross that is 9 weeks old (female).

We have a resident cat too that is 12 ish years old.

We are looking for some advice on the dog... like will it cast a lot (im guessing yes and both seperate breeds cast from my research) and any other info you may find useful for us.

We realise getting a resident cat used to a new arrival (esp a dog) is something we need to approach after a lot of research.

thanks!
david


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

With any mongrel it's very hard to say which breed it will take after, I'd be very wary though as to why someone has crossed these 2 breeds in the first place - back yard breeder springs to mind! 
I'd also make sure you see the health test results the cav parent has undergone - they suffer from an awful lot of genetic issues and can mean huuuuge vet bills in the future and a lot of heartbreak, so any cav dog wether used for crossbreeding or pure needs to have health tests - and not health checks which are totally different and means a vet has confirmed the animal is alive, has 4 legs and is breathing!! Cav owners on here will be able to tell you which tests the breed needs, JRTs don't need any but some people do hip score them and get their knees checked as they are prone to luxating patellas, avoid ones with dwarfism that have been used for breeding as they often have deformed front legs, often described as 'queen anne' legs which for some warped reason some people think looks cute - it's a bad thing and leads to arthritis in the long run!

As for cats and puppies any intros should be done slowly and the cat should always have somewhere it can retreat to that the pup can't get, usually anyway the pup will be confined to the kitchen for house training purposes until it gets a bit bigger so shouldn't be a problem. So I'm sure your cat will be just fine, cats usually put a naughty pup in it's place anyway with a few swipes they learn pretty quickly! Just watch you do supervise them from the start and nip any bad behaviour from the pup, like chasing and biting, in the bud straight away if your cat doesn't do it, especially if it has terrier in it as it could have a very high prey drive!
Have you thought about a rescue puppy if a mongrel is what you are after? - there are so many in rescues at the mo due to this crossbreeding with silly names fad that loads get dumped when they can't be sold, means as well you're not promoting bad breeding too, just a thought.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

My first thought is that these two breeds are very different from one another - with one being a companion lap dog with a low energy, and the other (the JRT) being a terrier and very high energy! As a result, my main concern if I were you would be the fact that as a pup you won't be able to tell which traits the dog will grow up to have. Most people whose lifestyle suits a low energy dog, would not be the right home for a JRT, and equally those lifestyle suits a high energy terrier, would not be the right home for a low energy dog. 

The reason breeds are so helpful to consider when looking for a dog, is that they give you a rough idea of what you'll get as an adult. I personally could not cope with a very high energy dog that needed hours and hours of exercise, so when looking for my first dog, I ruled out dog breeds that fit that criteria. 

What is it you want from a dog? What is your lifestyle like? How much exercise do you want to (and have time to) give the dog once he or she grows up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

I can tell what one is like my neighbour has this exact cross having had the dog from a puppy they rescued him from Battersea dogs and cats home. 

He's a gorgous looking dog he is wirey long coated with cavlier markings and body shape but his face is quite wire haired JRT like. He is a nice cross and oozes energy and on the go none stop he drives one of his owners bit loopy as he has a habbit of stealing plastics and chewing them up. They have a cat and neither dog nore cat have ever really accepted eachother from what I gather but they give as good as they get. I think its their own lack of knowledge that they didn't introduce propperly. Their dog could go easily on 5 walks a day and still want to do it all over again when he got back ^^''
He's sweet dog though very people friendly. Also quite vocal.

With carefull introduction and ground rules set you could have a much smoother relationship between your dog and your cat. You will need a baby gate so the cat can escape the dog and find peace and quiet. You probably know that cats don't like their routine disturbed and can become stressed out by a new edition.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

basictonal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We are thinking of buying our first dog over the next 2 weeks, a jack russell king charles cross that is 9 weeks old (female).
> 
> ...


King Charles Spaniel or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel? They're slightly different breeds (which I didn't realize until getting a CKCS crossbreed  ). Not that it makes a huge difference, but there's a slight difference in health issues, size and energy levels. CKCS get a lot of heart problems, whereas KCS are more prone to neurological problems.

Whichever spaniel it happens to be, they both have fur which grows quite long - so it's not a highly shedding breed, although it does shed a little. Brushing negates most of the shedding. Although crossing it with a Jack Russell might increase the shedding level, because they're short haired.

From what I've heard, both KCS and CKCS have a reputation as "difficult to toilet-train". Personally I have not found this to be true, but I'm not sure if I were just lucky...and I was pretty strict about my dog's toilet training.  (Crated unless supervised and middle of the night toilet breaks until 17 weeks old). Neither have tendencies to be destructive or chewers (unless teething). Supposedly they have a tendency to be chasers; CKCS were bred to run alongside horses (no idea why you'd want a small dog running beside your horse) but it's not surprising they like to run after things really. Their predatory instincts are pretty limited.

CKCS have a reputation as fussy eaters. (I don't know about KCS).


----------



## basictonal (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice so far.

Your advice has helped us decide that this is probably not the right dog or breed for us. We contacted the owner and she had already found a home for the dog anyhow! 

We are definitely going to take a visit in the next few weeks to Assisi and possible Dogs Trust which is located in another town.

With regards to our lifestyle; 
Mon - Thurs (out during day, in every evening)
Fri - Sun (around during day and evening)

Our thoughts so far;
Small dog - not sure what breed?
Prob little casting - as the house is kinda small too
Walking capabilities - morning and evening
One that can be trained to get on with our cat
One that just adores being loved and cuddled 

Day
The dog will be out in the back yard which has a roof, we are going to get a kennel that is waterproofed also. For a small dog this would lots of room. So probably a dog with a good coat that can handle outdoors during the day

Evening / Weekends
It will stay indoors at night time. Probably the kitchen to start.
Yes we are going to get a few gates to close off areas such as cats litter area when dog is in the house and for upstairs so the cat can chill in her own space

Any advice or help would be really appreciated. 

We want to make this transition for our new furry friend and our existing cat (Macy) as good as possible and make it work for us all 

We are thinking that as we are off for 3 weeks over the Christmas period this is a good time to bond with the dog, so looking at getting it the week prior to Christmas 

Thanks 

David (and Sandra)


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi David
A pup cant be left all those hours really they need to eat 4 small meals a day and they cant hold their bladders very long either so not a good idea to leave the pup outside
As for a rescue dog depends on whether that dog has been left out before as most will not cope and with get very stressed
I think you may find also that most rescue places wont allow you to have a rescue dog if you work


----------



## basictonal (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmm very good points thank you for sharing them. 

Perhaps its not a pup we should be thinking about then?

We can always use the kitchen space for the dog during the day. That is what we were thinking. We wouldn't obviously have a pup in the kennel outdoors in the day time until it was old enough to be able to cope with it. 

But maybe we need to rethink this some more


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

basictonal said:


> Thanks so much for your advice so far.
> 
> Your advice has helped us decide that this is probably not the right dog or breed for us. We contacted the owner and she had already found a home for the dog anyhow!
> 
> ...


Hi David, was it a puppy or an adult dog you were thinking of getting? because I'm afraid you cannot get a puppy and leave it on it's own all day, especially outside. Puppies need company and they also need to be taken outside and fed regularly - something that can't happen unless you are there.

Kenneling a lone dog particularly for long periods is not something that is generally recommended. Being isolated is not something most dogs take kindly too and you don't want to be the nuisence neighbour who's dog barks all day long outside.

I doubt the Dogs Trust or any other rescue would rehome to you if your intention is to keep the dog outside during the day. So, I really think you need to consider how you will manage the dog if you are gone all day and look at alternatives - employing a dog walker, using a daycare, etc.

Also, the week before Christmas isn't the most ideal of times to get a dog as everything is a bit hectic.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure if this may help but well worth a read

Dogs Trust - Dogs Trust Rehoming Procedure


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't want to put a dog outside during the day myself - the risk in terms of stealing etc is one thing but also outdoors it is more likely they'll hear things to make them bark which could lead to neighbour problems. 

The kitchen sounds a far better solution and will be cheaper too - a good dog kennel and run set-up is not cheap whereas baby gates are very cheap and very effective. 

It would probably be Easter before you could leave a young dog outdoors weather-wise anyway. 

House training etc will not be done in 3 weeks - if you both work the same sort of hours and can't juggle schedules then I'd say an adult dog would be a better bet for you. Dog walkers are always a possibility to break the day up. I would not personallly leave a dog all day with no toilet break at the very least.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

basictonal said:


> Thanks so much for your advice so far.
> 
> Your advice has helped us decide that this is probably not the right dog or breed for us. We contacted the owner and she had already found a home for the dog anyhow!
> 
> ...


Many small dogs tend not to do too well outside, especially in temperature/weather extremes due to their size.
Those with thicker coats that could manage outside for a while shed quite a bit and are probably going to be quite high energy.

Just my personal choice, but I wouldn't want to keep a dog outside for most of the day. My dogs are part of my family - some people keep theirs in purpose built, heated enclosures outside which is a bit different to just in the garden with a wooden kennel.
Many rescues, from what I understand, will *not* rehome dogs to people who intend to keep them outdoors anyway.

I'd suggest something like a bichon - small but still pretty robust, low/non shedding and not mega high energy. They love being with people though and I definitely wouldnt want to keep one outdoors away from the family.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Hi David, was it a puppy or an adult dog you were thinking of getting? because I'm afraid you cannot get a puppy and leave it on it's own all day, especially outside. Puppies need company and they also need to be taken outside and fed regularly - something that can't happen unless you are there.
> 
> Kenneling a lone dog particularly for long periods is not something that is generally recommended. Being isolated is not something most dogs take kindly too and you don't want to be the nuisence neighbour who's dog barks all day long outside.
> 
> ...


Snap lol! 

Except the Christmas bit which I forgot - it is a good point though.


----------



## basictonal (Nov 24, 2013)

This is great advice and we are taking this all on board.

Perhaps after Christmas would make more sense, and probably an older dog would also make more sense. With regards to needing out for toilet during the day, we can work this out too - dog sitter or get someone to call over.

We want to make this work and give a home to a dog that needs one. There are so many dogs out there unloved. I'm sure will alot of planning and thought we will be able to do this.

Thanks for your advice and great realism guys. Please feel free to give us any other advice and guidance


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

basictonal said:


> This is great advice and we are taking this all on board.
> 
> Perhaps after Christmas would make more sense, and probably an older dog would also make more sense. With regards to needing out for toilet during the day, we can work this out too - dog sitter or get someone to call over.
> 
> ...


Just remember to carefully consider costs when factoring in a dog walker/pet sitter. If you have someone over 5 days a week at £10+ a go, the costs are going to quickly add up on a monthly basis.

You can have dogs and work full time, but it is tiring to work a full day and then make sure the dog is happy, exercised and stimulated on top of that. It can be very difficult to get out bed that extra hour early to walk the dog before work, or again when you get back and just want to sit down. The idea of having a dog can be a romantic one but really they are a massive commitment. Just make sure it's something that you all want as they do affect your life in every way - much of it in a very good way, but they can also be restrictive.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

basictonal said:


> This is great advice and we are taking this all on board.
> 
> Perhaps after Christmas would make more sense, and probably an older dog would also make more sense. With regards to needing out for toilet during the day, we can work this out too - dog sitter or get someone to call over.
> 
> ...


Small dogs are able to use a dog-flap (large cat flap  ) to access the garden for the toilet. Bigger dogs need the toilet much less often than smaller dogs, so probably could accommodate a 9-5 working schedule without peeing everywhere, so long as they were already housetrained. However hiring a dog-walker for a midday walk is always a nice option for the dog


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

basictonal said:


> Thanks so much for your advice so far.
> 
> Your advice has helped us decide that this is probably not the right dog or breed for us. We contacted the owner and she had already found a home for the dog anyhow!
> 
> ...


Phew!!.....soooo glad you didnt get the CKCS cross because if he/she was more CKCS they would have been mortified living like that!!....this breed is soooo not suitable for living like this.....they are a breed that needs so much human companionship, they thrive on it so much!!.................


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

MyMillie said:


> Phew!!.....soooo glad you didnt get the CKCS cross because if he/she was more CKCS they would have been mortified living like that!!....this breed is soooo not suitable for living like this.....they are a breed that needs so much human companionship, they thrive on it so much!!.................


Ted would've been most miffed if he had to live like this. Who would rub his tummy five times per day?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> *My first thought is that these two breeds are very different from one another - with one being a companion lap dog with a low energy, and the other (the JRT) being a terrier and very high energy! As a result, my main concern if I were you would be the fact that as a pup you won't be able to tell which traits the dog will grow up to have. Most people whose lifestyle suits a low energy dog,* would not be the right home for a JRT, and equally those lifestyle suits a high energy terrier, would not be the right home for a low energy dog.
> My first thought too.
> 
> And what if you get the energy drive of the JRT combined with the heart problems of the cav? I would be worried about this cross.
> ...


What is it that attracts you about this particular cross? If I were you I would look at the type of dog that will suit your family e.g. small, gentle, medium grooming requirements, enjoys long walks etc, and then look for a pedigree breed that will suit those requirements, and which you also like the look of (though I can promise you that whether you like the look of them or not, you'll LOVE the look of them by the time you've had them a week! :thumbup.

Then get in touch either with people on this forum, or some other reputable source, and find a good, ethical breeder. You may have to be prepared to wait for your puppy, but believe me it will be worth it because you will be minimising the risk of real heartache, AND you will know what type of dog to expect (eg JRTs can be very very yappy and have a strong prey drive - so they may chase your cats; and King Charles are usually quiet and gentle, so there is less likelihood that they will chase - but you will have no idea at all what sort of temperament, prey drive, exercise requirements etc your puppy will have.

Please don't be seduced by a "designer" dog - many of them are totally inappropriate crosses whose only purpose is to make money for an unethical breeder.

Have a good think about it before you make any commitments - if you are lucky you will have your dog 14-15 years - and JRTs can live 18. You want to make sure that this is the right dog for you.

All the best


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Bichon is a great little dog but they need people around them they don't like to be left on their own for a long time


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

My Marnie is a spaniel (cocker) JRT cross and she sheds alot!, she is full of energy and likes to chase the cat so it depends how dedicated to training you are but generally I would recommend you contacted a King Charles breed rescue instead. 

India x


----------



## basictonal (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow we would never choose a designer dog! Never thought the pup we were asking your advice on was a designer dog because we didnt know anything about its mix! 

We are both complete animal lovers. We have a long history of happy dogs in both our families. We have waited for 20 years before making this decision. We are both wanting to make the right decision for our life time family member.

We are going to visit the homes in the new year and wait until the Christmas period is over and we have a more regular schedule.

We want this to work hence why we have been researching this lots. We have changed our minds and opened our minds lots too. I don't make assumptions about the new member of our family, I just want to make sure that we both can make it work for them. A pup is probably out of consideration for us at this stage. But an older dog that needs a loving and caring home and that likes a good sleep during the day might be the answer. Love, affection, warmth, attention, care and security that is what we can offer.

So thanks everyone for your viewpoints.

Best Wishes to you all

Sandra (and David)


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

basictonal said:


> Wow we would never choose a designer dog! Never thought the pup we were asking your advice on was a designer dog because we didnt know anything about its mix!
> 
> We are both complete animal lovers. We have a long history of happy dogs in both our families. We have waited for 20 years before making this decision. We are both wanting to make the right decision for our life time family member.
> 
> ...


I think that is a great decision, Sandra.

Sadly rescues will be crawling with Christmas reject dogs and puppies after the new year, so no doubt there will be the perfect dog for you out there.


----------



## basictonal (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for your guidance


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

if you are considering adopting an adult dog, perhaps an older dog would be more able to fit in with your current commitments and lifestyle - take at look at this site Small and Cute » Oldies Club.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spannels said:


> if you are considering adopting an adult dog, perhaps an older dog would be more able to fit in with your current commitments and lifestyle - take at look at this site Small and Cute » Oldies Club.


Thank you for this link - it's a lovely site. Not many in my area at the moment, but I'll keep looking.


----------

